# Traumboot???



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2004)

Darf man träumen?? Warum eigentlich nicht??
Mein „Traum“ müsste noch trailerbar sein, also max. 2,50 breit. Bei einer Länge von um die 6, 50m hätte man dann schon ein recht „seetüchtiges“ Schiffchen für die Ostsee. 

Trailerbar, weil es ja mehr als eine interessante Stelle zum Angeln gibt in der Ostsee. 

Weil die Ostsee ja auch nicht die Karibik ist, wäre natürlich eine Kajüte nicht schlecht. Mit 4 Mann müsste man drin sitzen können bei Schietwetter. Und natürlich sollte es auch einen Steuerstand in der Kajüte haben (wegen Regenfahrten), einer im Cockpit wäre aber auch nicht schlecht, wenn man beim Angeln nur kurz verlegen muss. 

Natürlich mindestens einen 100 – Liter - Einbautank, man möchte ja auch mal weiter raus zu den Dicken (Fischen natürlich!!).

Dazu würde sicher ein Aussenborder mit so um die 100 PS passen, gerne 4- Takter. Ein teilbares Verdeck für zu viel Sonne wäre auch nicht schlecht.

Ein kleiner Kocher, eine Toilette und evtl. ein Waschbecken wären natürlich auch toll. Und trotz allem sollte man natürlich im Cockpit für 4 Angler Platz haben, man will ja auch mal Freunde mitnehmen.

Abschliessbar sollte sowohl die Kajüte wie auch die Stauräume im Cockpit sein, damit man den Angelkram auch mal über Nacht an Bord lassen kann.

Dann hätte ich natürlich gerne noch ein vernünftiges Echolot, einen Kartenplotter, eine Selbststeueranlage und der Spiegel sollte breit genug sein, um einen kleinen Aussenborder zum schleppen zusätzlich anbringen zu können.
Ausserdem muss der Bootsrand und der Spiegel so gestaltet sein, das man problemlos Rutenhalter, Downrigger etc. montieren kann.

Und alles sollte in möglichst „pflegeleichter“ Ausführung sein, so dass man das ganze Teil nach dem Einsatz mehr oder weniger nur „abspritzen“ müsste.

Es sollte sowohl ins Gleiten kommen, wie aber auch bei Verdrängerfahrt kursstabil laufen. Bei natürlich möglichst niedrigem Verbauch.

Und zum Abschluss vom Traum bräuchte ich noch jemanden, der mir so ein Teil sponsern würde. :q  :q  :q 

Und wie sehen Eure „Bootsträume“ aus???


----------



## Ossipeter (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Ja ja, träumen ist schön ))


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

... und fahren sollte der Kahn mit Salzwasser.

Geiles Boot, ich nehm auch eins Tom.  #v


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Man könnte sich zur Not ja auch eines teilen, M_S)


----------



## oh-nemo (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

@ Thomas9904,
Hört sich ja fast an als wenn Du so ein :q Traumboot :q in aussicht hättest,
es gibt da ja echt Spitzenboote mit allem Schnickschnack,Downrigger usw.
Ich muss mich leider noch mit etwas lüdderem begnügen aber der Spass kommt auch da nicht zu kurz.
Und das ist ja schliesslich das allerwichtigste.
Gruss aus Malente
Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*



> Ich muss mich leider noch mit etwas lüdderem begnügen


Nicht umsonst heisst der Thread ja "Traum"boot.
Leider gibts so eines nämlich nicht:-((
Es gibt wirklich viele gute Angelboote (unter anderem von AB - Partnern wie Pioner oder BTC - Grossenbrode), aber so wie ichs beschrieben habe, habe ich leider noch keines gefunden.

Ich denke aber, manchmal muss man einfach vielleicht ein wenig "anschubsen".

Vielleicht gibts mein Traumboot dann irgendwann mal wirklich zu kaufen)


----------



## MSZufriedenheit (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

oooch, sowas gibt´s schon. fang schon mal an zu sparen...


----------



## Dorsch1 (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Jo Thomas...das wäre es. #6 

Aber leg einfach ein wenig Taschengeld mehr beim Bootsbauer hin und der baut Dir jede Traumversion wie Du sie haben willst. :m


----------



## guifri (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

ja, so in etwa wird mein boot mal sein ;-)


----------



## Esoxologe (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Mein Traumboot habe ich schon seit vielen Jahren.
Bananaboot heisst es .Ist aber nicht lustig gemeint sondern wegen seiner gebogenen Form in geschlossenem Zustand.
Es ist ein Faltboot aus 4 mm starkem Kunststoff.ca. 3,20 lang .Und es hat eine Eigenschaft die man nirgendwo sonst mehr findet:Unkaputtbar
Man kann es sogar motorisieren oder Segeln damit.
Es ist tragbar,Wartungsfrei,unsinkbar(Titanic) und und und....
Einfach mein Traumboot


----------



## basswalt (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

schön wenn man träumen darf,mein traum ist in erfüllung gegangen aber eine nummer kleiner. 5m aluboot  9,9 ps 4takt yamaha.  elektromotor yamaha m 12  mit 85 ah gelakku. hinten am boot 2 scoty downrigger  plus 4 walley board sideplaner. als rutenhalter sind down east im einsatz. darf mit max 8 ruten schleppen. ein portables garmin 100 dient als echolot. 
ein boot in deiner währung wird für mich ein traum bleiben . na wer weiss sechs richtige und ab zum bootshändler......


----------



## aalkopf (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

das ist mein traum







gibts bei zander yachting. achso, platz für die downrigger gibts da bestimmt auch. Weiss zwar nicht wie pflegeleicht das ding ist, aber das Personal putzt bestimmt gerne:q


----------



## Franky (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Mein Traumboot gibts... Ich hab das Ding auf der Caravan-/Bootsaustellung in Rostock gesehen... Es heisst Volksyacht......
http://www.comtec-ag.com/volksyacht/index.html
Ob XL oder Fisherman....


----------



## Esoxologe (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Junge ,Junge, das gibt Schleppen vom feinsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Volksyacht kannte ich auch, hat aber einen NAchteil: Cockpüit ist definitiv zu klein für 4 Angler, geht maximal bis 2.
Dafür ist mir zu teuer:-((


----------



## aalkopf (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

mein traumboot hat mehr platz


----------



## Albatros (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Mönsch Thomas,

ich hatte Dich schon als potenziellen Kunden angesehen:q:q :m Mein Traumboot wäre eine Nidelv 26 in unseren Gewässern

KLICK MICH


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

@ Aalkopf: Aber die Seitenwände sind bei Deinem Traumboot zu hoch zum vernünftig gaffen.
Müsste man wahrscheinlich das Personal im Beiboot zum Gaffen aussenbords jagen
))) 
@ Albatros: Traumboot ist die eine Sache, Realität die andere, könnte also gut sein, das wir mal ins Geschäft kommen


----------



## oh-nemo (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Wir sind glaub ich schon über 5000 Boardis #: :
Jeder 100 € aufn Tisch,macht
500.000.- EURONEN!!!! :q:q:q
da holen wir uns ne ganze Armada von Thomas9904 beschriebenen Booten.
Und nen eigen Hafen ham wir dann auch noch,O.K.???
Nur mal son vorschlag  .
Gruss aus Malente
Jörg


----------



## Franky (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Nun... MEIN Traumboot bietet MIR und einem weiteren Kollegen Platz - ein Dritter kann untergebracht werden... Ich bitte das nicht mißzuverstehen, aber mit 4 Leuten auf einem 6,50 m Kajütboot, wo ich 4 Leute im "Salon" unterbringen kann, bietet MIR zu wenig Platz für alle zum Angeln... Darum lieber 1 m weniger und entspanntes Angeln für 2, bzw. "abgestimmtes" Angeln zu dritt


----------



## Albatros (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

@Thomas

 #6  #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

@ Franky: Und wenn man die Kajüte für 4 Leute zum sitzen und ein Cockpit mit zwischen 4 und 5 qm zum Angeln hätte??
@ oh-nemo:
Die Zahl wird man reduzieren müssen, da nicht alle 5000 Boardies Interesse an einem Boot auf der Ostsee haben.

Aber nachdenkenswert ist die Idee schon)


----------



## aalkopf (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

ja dafür kannste nen jetski in die jachtstellen. ist zum beispiel auch praktisch wenn mal ein wal beißen sollte. kannste hinterherheizen und hast mehr drill spaß.


----------



## Franky (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

@ Thomas:
... bleibt kein Platz für Kocher und andere "SPielereien" und eingeschränkter PLatz zum Angeln!!! 
Worst Case: 4 Leute wollen mit Multirolle auswerfen... Du mich verstehn???


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

@ albatros: Die Nidelv ist aber mehr ein "normales" Familienboot als ein Anglerboot.


----------



## Albatros (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

und genau so soll es ja auch sein, zuerst die Familie#6 Nö mal Spaß bei Seite, aber in unseren Gewässern kommt man mit einem offenen Ruderboot, meinetwegen auch noch mit Mittelsteuerstand vollkommen aus, was anderes braucht man hier nicht. Daher ist die Nidelv mein Favorit, da ich mit dem Boot zum Angelplatz fahren würde und vom Ufer aus dann fischen würde. 

Wäre ich an der Ostsee ansässig, wäre dies hier mein Favorit:

KLICK MICH 

Da mein Frauchen und auch mein Sohnemann beide total wassersportbegeistert sind, muss ich das Boot auch familientauglich kaufen und somit verbinde ich beides und komme zu meinen persönlichen Favoriten :m


----------



## Tiffy (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Ach Träumen Tu ich gerne......

So was könnte ich mir wohl mal unter meinem Hintern vorstellen...(klick) 







Trailern braucht nicht  In meinem Traum wohn ich direkt am schneeweißen pulverfeinen Sandstrand. Die Wassertemperatur beträgt auch im Winter 26 Grad. Von der Palmengesäumten Veranda des Hauses genieße ich den Sonnenuntergang bei einem kalten Cuba Libré......  

Ich geh jetz lieber Schalfen  #u  #u 

....Morgen geht´s wieder raus


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

@ Tiffy: 
Wäre natürlich auch was, aber mit fast 30 Fuss (9m) Länge über  alles wohl eher nicht mehr zu trailern:-((
@ Albatros:
Geht genau in meine Richtung, aber auch zu breit zum trailern:-((

Das sollten die mal in den von mir angegebenen Massen bauen und mit nem AB motorisieren, dann käme dasa schon hin)


----------



## Norgefan1 (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Hallo Thomas

Mein Traumboot zum angeln ist eine Day Angler 20 von Orkney.
Die kommt deiner Beschreibung schon ziehmlich nahe.

Wenn bloss der Preis nicht wäre!

Für den Rest stimme ich Aalkopf voll und ganz zu. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Ja, der Dayangler ist auch die richtige Richtung. Und Träumen (wie gesagt, der Preis war ja hier eh angesagt. Beim Dayangler fehlt mir aber z. B. der Cockpitsteuerstand.
Ohne Motor in der Aussenborderversion für 23.500 Teuros ist natürlich ein Wort:-((
Und da kommt ausser dem Motor ja auch noch einiges benötigte Zubehör dazu:
Einbautank für 1.900,00, Kabinenluke für 698,00, Seitenreling für 440, Mast für Antenne/Beleuchtung für 490,00, Bugkorb mit Teilreling (zum auch vorne angeln) schlagen auch nochmal mit 995,00 zu Buche, Scheibenwischer mit 320,00.
Das Schlimmste: Dann hat man immer noch keinen Motor und Trailer.
Der empfohlene Suzuki 60 PS Viertakter schlägt nochmal mit ca. 7500,00 zu Buche.
Trailer weiss ich nicht was der kostet.
Da kommt unter Strich ohne Trailer schon die relativ grosse Summe 35.843,00 Teuros zusammen.

Wie gesagt, der Thread heisst nicht umsonst "Traumboot".


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Ja, Thomas,
wenn ich das so lese, kommen mir so einige Erinnerungen auf. Ich habe auch 12 Jahre ein älteres Kajütboot gefahren und dann irgendwann genau all diese Überlegungen angestellt. Ich möchte daher deine Überlegungen noch um eines anreichern - insbesondere im Preis!
Wenn ich mich mit einem Boot beschäftige, und ich sehe, du hast da eine gewisse Größe angedacht, muß man sich fragen: Was wiegt das alles?? Oder die Frage muß umformuliert werden: Wie sieht mein Traumgespann aus? Also auch noch ein Geländewagen.....
Da ich sehr viel mit dem Boot unterwegs bin und immer slippe, stand ich natürlich genau vor diesem Problem: Boot geht ja noch klar, aber einen Geländewagen obendrein?? Nee,
da macht der Rest der Familie dann nicht mehr mit. Es hilft auch nix, wenn ich das Packet Boot/ Motor man gerade noch ziehen darf! Die Zulandung an Sprit, Geräten und
Ausrüstung und das Eigengewicht des Trailers zählen ja mit. So entstehen von vornherein Grenzen. Eine weitere Grenze liegt dann beim Problem, das sich dann vor jeder Slippe neu stellt: Kriege ich mit meinem PKW mein Gespann auch wieder aus dem Wasser??  Entweder ich muß mit der Bootsgröße runter oder mit der Qualität des Bootes - oder es muß eben ein anderer Bootstyp sein. So relativieren sich die Dinge wieder auf
die Notwendigkeiten. Diese liegen für mich dann in den unverzichtbaren Faktoren:
1. Sicherheit und Seetüchtigkeit
2. Gebrauchswert als Angelboot ( ich benötige keine Schlaf- oder Kochstelle auf dem
    Wasser)
3. Platzangebot im Verhältnis zur Bootsgröße
4. Wirtschaftlichkeit (ich schleppe nahezu ausschließlich und weiß, dass der Verbrauch
    wichtig ist - und das der kleine Schleppmotor oft bei den fischigen  
    Wetterverhältnissen das Boot nicht vernünftig auf Kurs hält, insbesondere nicht mit 
    dem Autopiloten )
5. "Trailergeeignet für mein Auto"
6. Werthaltigkeit und Pflegeleichtigkeit.
Wie gesagt, alles meine Maßstäbe. Wer auf dem Wasser Kaffe kochen will oder unbedingt ein WC braucht - ist doch sein Traumboot! Alles ist mit anderem verbunden und die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibts -leider- auch nicht bei den Booten. Wenn ich mal 
nicht mehr so viel unterwegs sein will und einen Hafenplatz anstrebe, was ich mir eigentlich überhaupt nicht denken kann, da es leider voll auf die Fänge geht, würde ich
sicher etwas in Richtung Bayliner Trophy oder Striper 2150 oder Gready White Walk around anstreben. Traumboote für mich, aber leider unpraktisch - im Moment!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*



> Traumboote für mich, aber leider unpraktisch - im Moment!


Da haste natürlich nicht ganz unrecht. 
Für mich wäre Kocher und weiterer "Wohnkomfort" nicht ganz "unsinnvoll", da ich dann (als "küstenfern" Wohnender) auf dem Boot übernachten könnte, daher diese Überlegungen.

Trailergeeignet muss das Dingesn natürlich auch, wie wie von Dir angemerkt, vom Gewicht und nicht nur von den Massen her sein,
Da geht dann schon wieder das träumen los: Weniger Gewicht ist zwar leichter zu trailern, aber mehr Gewicht bedeutet im allgemeinen auch bessere Seeeigenschaften.

Sicherheit und Seetüchtigkeit ist (auch für mich) eh Grundvoraussetzung bei einem Boot - jeweils in den Massen, wie es Bootsgrösse und Fahrtrevier eben zulässt.

Werthaltigkeit und Pflegeleichtigkeit wie von Dir gannannt, ist auch ein wichtiger Aspekt!

Das mit der Toilette ist auf Grund meiner schlechten Erfahrungen (Boote sind trotz meiner Machoallüren einer der Plätze, wo ich gerne im Sitzen pinkle) eben auch so ein (nicht unbedingt notwendiger, zugegeben) Bestandteil meines "Traumes". 

Ist mir lieber als beim pinkeln über Bord zu gehen oder die aufgeschnittenen (und hoffentlich entgrateten!) Pril- oder Colaflaschen zu benutzen.

Gerade an Deinem Posting mit vielen durchdachten Details sieht man aber auch, wie unterschiedlich Träume ausfallen können.

Danke dafür)


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Ja, Thomas, deines kommt meinen Traumvorstellungen doch sehr nahe, ich bräuchte allerdings noch einen Radio, dass ich Samstag nachmittags Fussball hören kann... 

die Realität sieht im Moment leider so aus: 





Naja Bescheid, aber meine Tel. Nummer hast ja, falls dein Traum wirklich mal Realität werden sollte :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

))


----------



## Käptn Ahab (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Hallo Allerseits

Ich kann mich Dolfins Beitrag nur voll anschließen!!!
Das in jeder hinsicht perfekte Boot wird wohl ein Traumboot bleiben,man muß immmer
Kompromisse machen!!!
Man erlebt auch immer wieder das im Eifer des Bootskaufs in dieser Hinsicht Fehler gemacht werden!!!! z.B.stellen einige Bootsbesitzer bei der Abholung des Bootes beim Händler mit Erschrecken fest das ihr Auto gar nicht so viel Anhängelast hat,wie die Kombination Boot+Trailer+Ausrüstung erfordert!!!!
Dieses ist nur ein Beispiel was alles Bedacht sein will,als Fazit kann man wohl ziehen das die Traumboote des Einzelnen entsprechend seiner Möglichkeiten und Neigungen sehr unterschiedlich ausfallen werden!!!!!!


----------



## Michael Grabow (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Ich liebe das Anglerboard!
Auch andere träumen meinen Traum. Mein Favorit ist zur Zeit dieses Boot. Letztes Jahr habe ich meinen Boston Whaler verkauft, da er für meinen Geschmack ein zu geringes Freibord hatte. Seitdem suche ich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Ja ist doch schön ,wenn man ein bischen träumen kann)
Mir gefällts auch, dass alle etwas andere Träume haben.





> als Fazit kann man wohl ziehen das die Traumboote des Einzelnen entsprechend seiner Möglichkeiten und Neigungen sehr unterschiedlich ausfallen werden!!!!!!


Da hat der Käpt`n Ahab voll recht!


----------



## langelandsklaus (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Na dann will ich auch mal träumen.....

mit der Gondel ist man bestimmt schneller an den Fischgründen


----------



## Haiopai (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Ich habe meinen Traum  vor zwei Jahren verkauft, da er zum Alptraum wurde.
35" Striker 2xFord Lehmann Diesel 300PS und jede Menge Platz. #q  Leider hatte ich nur selten das nötige Kleingeld um mal kurz fischen zu gehen.


----------



## alberto (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

traumboote .....und das liebe geld !
das ist alles relativ wenn man überlegt was ein jumbo flugzeug kostst *g*


----------



## FischDose (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Hallo,
an alle die alle vom Traumboot träumt.
mein Traumboot wär ein Walkaround aus der Bluewater Serie von Karnic. Hab ich auf der Boot in Düsseldorf gesehen. War schon ein Traum. Und ist auch ein CE Klasse B. Wird wohl für mich nur ein Traum bleiben. 

Rolf


----------



## oh-nemo (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Oder guckst Du hier .
http://people.freenet.de/captain-max/kapplschlei.jpg

#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Erfüllt dann doch nicht so ganz meine Vorstellung in Hinsicht Grösse/Seetüchtigkeit)


----------



## User_U (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Hallo Anglerboard,

tja...neu hier und dachte mir, dass ich gleich was loswerden möchte. Bin über euch gestolpert, während ich in der Anglerwelt recherchiert habe, was denn des Angler's Herz begehrt, da ich selbst kaum Erfahrung damit habe. Warum Recherche - wir (mein Büro) haben für eine deutsche Werft ein Angelkutter konstruiert, der bestimmten Anforderungen gerecht werden musste: < 8m, künstiger Einstiegspreis, Aluminium usw.---entstanden ist das Boot auf dem Bil. Irgendwie war dann plötzlich mehr Interesse vorhanden, als gedacht, und auf der Basis entstand dann noch die 'Yacht-Version' - verlängerter Aufbau, komplette Ausstattung inkl. Kartenplotter, Heizing, Dieselofen usw.

Ich finde die Diskussion um das ideale Boot für Angler interessant, es wäre gut zu hören, wer welche Präferenzen denn hat und was beim Angeln am wichtigsten ist.....vielleicht lassen wir ja mal DAS Anglerboardboot entstehen? Was meint das Board?

Grüsse, Udo


----------



## User_U (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Das 2. Bild wollte nicht so recht, jetzt aber hier:
Grüsse, Udo


----------



## powermike1977 (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

@aalkopf, definitiv meine erste wahl junge! nur wird es schwer, bei 10 models an board ans fischen zu denken!
@thomas, bei der yacht passen definitiv 4 leute, toilette, und kochplatz rein-sehe ich bei dir nicht so sitzen (6,5 m laenge) 
aber im ernst, mir wuerde ein kleines boot fuer 3-4 leute reichen. aussenboarder oder e-motor ist egal-hauptsache angel statt ruder inner hand 
mike

@thomas: muss mich entschuldigen, das foto von albatros hat mich soeben eines bessern belehrt


----------



## powermike1977 (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

@miachael grabow: hey, geiles boot!!! n bisschen mehr privatssphaere waere vielleicht bei der abgebildeten fracht angesagt!


----------



## Franky (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Moin Udo!
Herzlich willkommen an Bo(a)rd!!! Deine Idee ist sicherlich ein Hammer - ein Boot, konzipiert vom Angler mit der Erfahrung eines Bootsbauers... Und dann noch "Anglerboard-Boot"??? Klasse!!! Muß dann "nur" noch alles passen...


----------



## camper63 (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

@ Udo!

Herzlich Willkommen an Board!!

Mal ne Frage.... wie kann ich das Boot auch sehen?? #c


----------



## Haiopai (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Hallo alle zusammen,
das mit dem Angerboardboot hatte ich auch schon im Gespräch, jedoch ehr die etwas kleinere Version. Ein sehr guter Freund von mir ist Konstrukteur und Hersteller der Volks Yachten mit ihm habe ich über das Anglerboard und das Trollingtreffen auf Fehmarn gesprochen und er war gleich Feuer und Flamme ein Boot zu entwerfen was speziell dem Trollingfischer die Freizeit versüßt. Ich bin schwer gespannt was hier noch so an Ideen zusammen kommt. Auf jeden Fall werde ich diesen Thread mal an ihn weitergeben und wenn es euch nicht zu Kommerziell ist, nimmt er bestimmt persönlich an unserem Thema teil.


----------



## larsman100 (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Hallo zusammen!
Ersteinmal muß ich Thomas  für diese Threat loben und danken. Mir wird klar, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin, der vom optimalen Angelboot träumt. Es ist aber mittlerweile sehr deutlich herauszuhören, dass der Wunsch nach DEM Angelboot da ist, aber bei wohl den meisten die Kohle fehlt. Man sollte ein Anglerboard Angelboot Pool ins Leben rufen. Jeder, der Intresse hat zahlt eine Summe X ein, davon werden entsprechend Boote besorgt. Jeder Einzahler kann sich dann Angeltage reservieren, an denen er eines der Boote benutzt. Quasi so etwas wie Time-Sharing bei Ferienhäuser. 
Ok, es wird wohl kaum durchführbar sein, aber ES IST EIN TRAUM!


----------



## User_U (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Hallo Zusammen,

ja es freut mich direkt, dass ihr nicht gleich meint die Idee begraben zu müssen.

Heute hat man durch integrierte und komplexe Möglichkeiten in der Planung und Konstruktion einer Yacht die Möglichkeit flexibel, schnell und damit auch Kosteneffizient zu arbeiten und ein Boot zu bauen - daher war für uns der Gedanke an ein eben solches Boot nicht abwegig. Denn auch andere Sparten werden mit speziellen Booten bedient - so wird ein Boot für einen Wassersport-Kameramann gebaut - aus Aluminium mit speziellen Stauräumen und Platzaufteilung...genau so war es mit dem Boot dass ihr auf den Bildern sehen konntet... es musste eben unter 8 m sein und für das Nebenerwerbsfischen taugen. Das dann och eine 'Yacht-Edition' entstand

Die Möglichkeiten für individuelle Boote sind da, man wird kein Boot erhalen wie ein Billigprodukt aus dem Osten, aber er mehrwert, den man auch bezahlen muss, ist auch ein Mehrwert, denn das Boot ist auf die Anforderungen zugeschnitten.

Und dennoch ist der Preis für ein Schiff nach Wunsch gleich dem vergleichbarer Produkte am Markt - siehe den Kutter der Ancora Marina - nicht unbedingt schön (ich meine die Form, zweifelslos aber gut gebaut von den Leuten).

Die Idee mit einem Boot für das Board ist gar nicht dumm, vergleichen wir mal: ein amerikanischen Forum von Bootsbauern hat ein Forumsboot entwickelt - man wollte ein für bestimmte Zwecke ideales Boot bauen...herausgekommen ist ein Thema, dass alle in den Bann zieht...mitdiskutieren, entscheiden, Vor- und nachteile erwägen...also schon von beginn an eine spannende Sache. Oder das Magazin 'Segeln': entwickelt gerade in einer mehrteiligen Serie mit Lesern zusammen eine innovative Segelyacht....ein riesen Echo.

Und da war der Gedanke nahe, warum man nicht die Angler nach deren bedürfnissen fragt und ein Boot entwickelt? Wir haben scho einige getroffen, sie immer wieder das selbe gesagt haben: wir suchen ein Boot, dass..... haben muss, haben es aber noch nicht gefunden.

Natürlich wird man eine 'VolksYacht' nicht hinbekommen, aber die Polen werden auch nicht nur für ein oder zwei Boote neue Formen bauen - das wäre wahrscheinlich zu viel des Guten....

naja, bin gespannt auf Ideen, bis dahin, 
Grüsse, Udo


----------



## User_U (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*



			
				camper63 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Udo!
> 
> Herzlich Willkommen an Board!!
> 
> Mal ne Frage.... wie kann ich das Boot auch sehen?? #c



Hallo Camper, 

Augen aufmachen   NEIN, ein Scherz, eigentlich solltest du das Vorschaubild in dem Posting sehen und dann anklicken können, um es zu vergrössern.....ich habe hier von der Fishing-Edition noch drei Bilder rangehängt.

Aber wenn es nicht klappt, kann ich auch mailen oder ein pdf zum Download bereitstellen.....einfach kurz Bescheid sagen.

Grüsse, Udo


----------



## User_U (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*



			
				larsman100 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> Ersteinmal muß ich Thomas  für diese Threat loben und danken. Mir wird klar, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin, der vom optimalen Angelboot träumt. Es ist aber mittlerweile sehr deutlich herauszuhören, dass der Wunsch nach DEM Angelboot da ist, aber bei wohl den meisten die Kohle fehlt. Man sollte ein Anglerboard Angelboot Pool ins Leben rufen. Jeder, der Intresse hat zahlt eine Summe X ein, davon werden entsprechend Boote besorgt. Jeder Einzahler kann sich dann Angeltage reservieren, an denen er eines der Boote benutzt. Quasi so etwas wie Time-Sharing bei Ferienhäuser.
> Ok, es wird wohl kaum durchführbar sein, aber ES IST EIN TRAUM!



Hallo....finde ich nicht.

So etwas funktioniert ja seit Jahren schon bei grösseren yachten in Form von Eignergemeinschaften. Natürlich ist es auch schwierig und es sind schon Freundschaften daran zerbrochen...ein solches system kann ganz einfach funktionieren, man nuss es eben nur ein wenig autoritär organisieren und jeder muss damit einverstanden sein. Ergo gibt es einen organisator, der verwaltet das Boot, darf aber keinen erheblichen Nutzen darus ziehen können. Entsprechend der Anteile an dem Boot wird die Nutzungskapazität im Jahr freigegeben. Man legt einen zeitlichen Rahmen fest, für den finanziert und genutzt werden soll - z.Bsp. drei Jahre.

Der Kaufpreis sollte die Betriebskosten und eine eventuelle Sicherheit für Schäden von 10% mit beinhalten, damit es - wenn etwas kaputt ist - nicht gleich ewig lange ausfällt, weil es mal wieder keiner gewesen sein will #c

Beispiel: Wunschboot kostet 25.000 €

-> ergibt mit Sicherheiten 30.000 € erforderl. Kapital
-> auf drei Jahre Nutzung sind es 10.000 € p.a.
-> 25 Eigner a 1.200 € ergeben 2 Wochen Nutzungsdauer p.a.
-> somit 'kostet' das Boot je Woche Nutzung 200 € - das kann ja als 'Handelswert' intern auch abgetreten oder zugekauft werden

Übergabe macht man mit Protokoll, boot wird neutral zugänglich irgendwo eingelagert, wo es eine unabhängige Ansprechperson gibt...

Nach drei Jahren wird das Boot weiter betrieben oder verkauft und der Erlös aufgeteilt, Verwaltung wie ein Verein oder vielleicht sogar als Verein...dann klappt es auch mit Statuten, Kontrolle und Mitgliederverwaltung......

usw. usw. usw. - es liegt in eurer Hand - viel Spass

Udo


----------



## User_U (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Noch was:

ich hatte mich noch nie mit dem thema beschäftigt, aber soeben erstmals ein wenig das Internet durchpflügt und gesehen, wieviel z.Bsp eine Antares 620 am tag oder pro Woche kostet...ich dachte beim letzten Posting, als ich mir die Idde frei von der seele geschrieben habe, dass 200 € / Woche vielleicht doch etwas viel wird...aber man lernt nie aus im Leben  #q 

gruss, Udo


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Ich verfolge diese Diskussion auch mit großem Interesse. Will aber auch das eine oder andere dazu sagen:
Eignergemeinschaft mag gehen, nicht aber mit mehr als 3 oder 4 Leuten. Gibt nur Ärger. Den gibts sowieso, aber bei 4 Mann kann man ihn in den Griff bekommen. Kalkulation: Paßt so nicht. Zum Ankaufspreis benötigt man mininmal bei dieser Lösung noch etwa jährlich 10 bis 15 % des Ankaufspreises als Umlage: Versicherung (kann nur Vollkasko sein), Trailerkosten, Liegeplatz, Trockenliegeplatz, Pflege, Kleinreparaturen, Rücklagen für große Reparaturen usw. usw.
Wenn dann eine große Gemeinschaft ein Boot kauft, wirds sicher auch etwas geräumiger werden. Das bedeutet: Wasserliegeplatz oder Trailer - und Trailern bedeutet dann: Geländewagen. Hat den jeder dieser Gemeinschaft - oder wird der auch noch in das Packet mit reingerechnet?

Ich habe seit 12 Jahren ein eigenes Boot und kann die Kosten gut abschätzen. Daher
würde ich mich auch nie über Charterkosten, die handelsüblich sind, beklagen. Ich würde mein Boot niemals für 200 Euro am Tag verchartern!

Ein ganz großer Fehler, den viele Neureeder machen, ist, dass sie glauben, mit dem Bootskauf sind sie "über den Berg". Ich will nicht sagen: Jetzt gehts erst richtig los. Aber die ständigen Kosten laufen und laufen.... Man will ja dann auch noch fahren!

Ich kann nur jedem raten, der nur für 2 oder 3 Wochen im Jahr ein Boot braucht: Mietet
euch eines! Wenn diese 3 Wochen dann etwas Geld kosten, ist das noch immer günstiger, als jede andere Variante. Für mich ist ein Bootskauf eine ganz individuelle Sache. Ich möchte mir ein eigenes Boot in allen Bereichen so gestalten, das es für mich
optimal ist und meinen Bedürfnissen gerecht wird. Das kann ich nur, wenn ich mir eines
ganz für mich allein kaufe.


----------



## User_U (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Hallo Dolfin,

ja, du hast schon recht, es werden mindestens 15% betriebskosten fällig - je weniger nutzer desto weniger ärger ist auch richtig.

Der hintergrund ist der, dass man sich die Kosten trotzdem gut überschaubar halten kann und vielleicht ist ein grösseres Boot (nicht mehr trailerbar) mit festem Liegeplatz die bessere Lösung - muss natürlich in einem guten Revier sein...ich weiss gar nicht ob dies ganzjährig geht...

bis dann, grüsse, udo


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Ist schon klar Udo,
aber genau wie du sagst: Es gibt kein optimales Revier in Deutschland. Wenn man natürlich mit etwas Dorsch und Plattfischangelei zufrieden ist, wogegen ich nichts habe, es ist nur eben nicht mein Ding, kann man sicher etwas finden. Aber wenn es z.B. um Schleppangelei geht, dann gibts alle 4 bis 6 Wochen einen Umzug.

Aber was solls. Es ist einfach ein schönes Thema und genau das, was einen Bootsangler eigentlich immer beschäftigt: Wie sieht das optimale Boot aus und wie mache ich aus meinem ein optimales Boot. Ist schon spannend....


----------



## Matze2403 (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

also ich fass es nicht, da hat der Aalkopf einfach ein Bild von meinem Boot ins Internet gestellt   (naja zumindest hätte ich so eins gerne). Und ich habe das mal durchgerechnet Thomas für Dein Traumboot gibt es zwei Möglichkeit:
a. entweder Du kaufst eine der Norwegenfähren der Stena-Line     

oder 

b. ein Selbstbau. Der wäre problemlos zu verwirklichen, nach Deinen Angaben wäre es 6 Meter lang und ungefähr 7 Meter hoch um all Deine Wünsche zu berücksichtigen. Aber das ist für einen Fachmann bestimmt voll simpel  :q 

Mein Traumboot habe ich inzwischen. Eine Cresent 465 mit Mittelsteuerstand (da kann ich mich bei Regen drunterkauern) und 25 PS Außenborder. Und dafür mußte ich mir nur 3 Monate die Knie vor meiner Frau blutig rutschen, betteln und winseln. Frauen sind soooooooo großzügig aus Liebe  #6 

Gruß aus der Hohwachter Ecke

Matze


----------



## Michael Grabow (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Moin Leute,
vieleicht das Thema nochmal von einer anderen Seite beleuchten. Mich interessiert vor allem der Kompromiss aus Länge, Motorisierung und Gewicht. In diesem oder einem ähnlichen Thread wurde schon über Länge läuft, Windanfälligkeit bzw. Geländewagen zum Trailern geschrieben. Wenn es ein ideales Boot für mich geben soll dürfte es incl. Motor, Betriebsstoffe und Ausrüstung nicht mehr als 1100 - 1200 kg wiegen. Das wäre für mich die trailerbare Grenze. Mein altes Boot wog mit AB etwa 1200 kg bei 5,20 m. Aber es war auch in einigen Bereichen ca 1,5 - 2 cm dick laminiert. Also nicht kaputtbar! :q  Mein Zugwagen ist ein Volvo und wird wohl auch wieder ein Volvo werden

Zu bedenken wäre auch das Freiboard im Verhältnis zur Windanfälligkeit. Ich selber würde auch ein Walkaround bevorzugen, allerdings mit T-Top. Wie Windanfällig wäre das Boot wenn man von einer inneren Boardhöhe von ca 70 cm ausgeht?


----------



## Dxlfxn (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Hallo Michael,
genau in diesem Bereich liege ich auch. Da ich nicht Kajüte gegen Seegängigkeit und Bequemlichkeit gegen Funktionalität tauschen wollte - und auch einen PKW zum ziehen benutzen muß, kam es auf eine Lösung heraus, mit der ich sehr gut leben kann. Ich will hier aber keine Fabrikatsdiskussion in Gang bringen. Wenn du an meiner Lösung Interesse hast, melde dich.
Ich überlege auch gerade, meine Steuerstandüberdachung gegen ein T-Top zu tauschen, bin aber noch am überlegen. Folgendes ist der Grund: Ich fahre jetzt ein 5,6m Boot mit Mittelsteuerstand. Für den Steuerstand benutze ich beim ziehen eine Persenning um alles etwas geschützt zu haben. Es ensteht trotztdem ein Windwiderstand, der sich gewaschen hat. Bei meinem Daimler bekomme ich oft im 5. Gang ein Problem, das einfach im 5. Gang die Drehzahl runtergeht und ich zurückschalten muß und oft auch im 4. Gang fahren muß, um überhaupt noch voran zu kommen. Der Wind auf See ist mir dabei weniger hinderlich.


----------



## Michael Grabow (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Hallo Dolfin,


> Dolfin: Ich will hier aber keine Fabrikatsdiskussion in Gang bringen


 Ich auch nicht!
Ich denke nur das man vielleicht ein ideales Boot für Küstennähe (oder gelegentlich auch offene See) zumindest in der Theorie entwickeln kann.  #v 

Letztendlich wird es doch nur am Gelde hängen und man könnte daher eine Art Atlas oder Kursbuch entwickeln in denen die Anforderungen für ein ideales Boot definiert sind. Ich gehe davon aus das man sich bei der Definition keine Gedanken über Wasserski oder Daycruising zu machen braucht. Dies wird allenfalls eine Nebennutzung sein.  (  Yep, Schatz, wir fahren trotzdem noch in der Parade beim Hafengeburtstag mit   )

Also wie sollte das ideale Boot aussehen? Welches Material, wie sieht der Riss aus? Gleiter mit tiefen V, oder lieber ein Dreikieler mit besserer Kursstabilität- aber miserablen Verhalten bei rauher See -dafür aber eine Menge Platz im Bug? Innenborder mit Welle oder Z-Antrieb, AB mit Ersatz Motor zum Trolling.

Ich bin jetzt seit ungefär 2 Jahren ohne Boot und beim Suchen. Ich habe in der Zeit diverse Boote zwischen 4,5 m und 6,5 m gefahren und getestet. Leider habe ich nur selten die Möglichkeit gehabt mit dem jeweiligen Boot zu schleppen. Und das hat mir immer wieder zu denken gegeben da die Abläufe auf jedem Boot unterschiedlich waren.  #c 
Wenn es um Boote geht, gebe ich eine Menge auf das fundierte Anglerboardwissen und freue mich auf Antworten von Dir und Euch allen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Ich glaube, man muß die Geschichte anders angehen: Einen Leistungskatalog erstellen. Das sollte jeder für sich selbst machen:

-Angelart
-Angelgewässer/ Fahrtgebiete
-Personenzahl (max)
-Trailer-/ Liegeplatzboot
-Antriebsart ( Diesel/Benzin )
-weitere Zwecke
  +Schlafmöglichkeiten??
  +Wasserskitauglich??
  +Kochen/ Toiletten
-Finanzrahmen
-usw. usw......

Daraus ergeben sich dann schon viele Forderungen und Notwendigkeiten, die aufzeigen, was geht und was nicht geht. Wenn ich Wert auf Unterkunftsmöglichkeit/Kochen/ Toilette lege, muß ich Abstriche auf die Brauchbarkeit als Angelboot machen - oder die
Bootsgröße entsprechend vergrößern. Das wiederum hat Einflüsse auf die Finanzen, die
Betriebskosten und die Trailerbarkeit. Es sei denn ich mache Kompromisse bei der Sicherheit und der Werthaltigkeit, weil ich mir ein Boot kaufe, wo man zur Gewichtser-
sparnis auf bestimmte Qualitäten verzichtet hat.

Die Rumpfform hat dann natürlich auch direkte Einflüsse auf die Brauchbarkeit des Bootes. Ich habe bisher drei Rumpfformen länger gefahren: Geklinkerter Halbgleiter, ein angedeuteter Dreikieler und jetzt als letztes eine Kombi aus Knickspanter mit tiefem V.
An der Reihenfolge ist abzusehen, wie sich die Geschichte entwickelt hat. Da sich meine
Vorliebe immer mehr zur Schleppangelei entwickelt hat, ist die Geschichte so zu erklären: Der geklinkerte Halbgleiter ist sicher ein sehr seetüchtiges Boot. Er liegt bei
Fahrt gut im Wasser und weist das Spritzwasser gut ab. Er ist nur eine Gurke bei langsamer Fahrt, wenn man sich z.B. etwas zum Downrigger rauslehnen muß, legt er sich fast auf die Seite. Er benötigt auch verhältnismässig viel Kraft für anständige Fahrleistungen.
Der Dreikieler ist ein Raumwunder und wahnsinnig schnell - bei ruhigem Wasser. Er liegt auch schön stabil im Wasser und zeigt kaum Seitenneigung. Er ist jedoch ein Genickbrecher bei bereits kleinen Wellenhöhen. Man muß schon richtig dickfällig sein und sich gut festhalten, wenn man bei Welle mit dem Rumpf Gas geben will.
Dieses bocken und schlagen nimmt auch bei Booten mit großer Breite in Verhältnis zur Länge ständig zu. Beim Schleppangeln ist das nicht sehr schön, da geschleppte Blinker bei Schleppfahrt gegen die Welle dann durch den Tempoverlust ständig "zusammenbrechen" weil das Boot ständig leicht aufgestoppt wird.
Boote mit tiefen V haben eine ruhige Lage in der Welle, sie laufen besser und durch-
fahren die Welle wesentlich schonender. Sie sind aber vom Platzangebot sicher ungünstiger, da in der Regel das Verhältnis Länge/Breite weniger Platz hergibt.

Deswegen glaube ich auch nicht, das es das ideale Angelboot gibt. Es gibt sicher ein Boot, welches in der Klasse bis 6m dem idealen Schleppangelboot nahekommt. Das 6m
Pilk- oder Grundangelboot sieht schon wieder ganz anders aus. 
Wenn es dann noch das ideale 6m Boot zum schleppen mit Koje, WC und Kochnische
sein soll...... Naja, Ihr merkt schon, wo ich hinwill: Schön, das es sooo viele Bootstypen gibt. Es treibt mich nicht gerade zur "Uniform Boots Käfer". Ich bin gerade auch wegen der Vielfalt an Bootstypen so gern im Hafen.


----------



## Karstein (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Seufz...Na gut:  #t


----------



## Michael Grabow (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Das war ein schöner Stöner, Karsten!
Schau hier: http://www.thalmann-boote.de/ und dann Jeanneau/ MerryFischer  :q 
UND? Ist das noch einen Stöner wert?

@ Dolfin: Lass mal Deine Aversionen gegen WC und Koje weg #6, dann bleibt immer noch ein Rumpf übrig der gewisse Anforderungen erfüllen muss. Nach ca. 3 Jahren Dreikieler bin ich auch der Meinung das etwas weniger Platz für mich zu ertragen ist, wenn dafür das Boot weicher einsetzt. Diese 2 Infos 





> Dieses bocken und schlagen nimmt auch bei Booten mit großer Breite in Verhältnis zur Länge ständig zu. Beim Schleppangeln ist das nicht sehr schön, da geschleppte Blinker bei Schleppfahrt gegen die Welle dann durch den Tempoverlust ständig "zusammenbrechen" weil das Boot ständig leicht aufgestoppt wird.


 sind für mich sehr wichtig da ich beim schleppen ein Roakie bin.  #t 

Wie ist eigentlich das Neigungsverhalten bei tiefem Kiel? Bösartige Menschen behaupten nämlich: Ich hätte Übergewicht und könnte auch ein 6m Boot in eine Eskimorolle zwingen  :g 

@All: Habt Ihr änliche Erfahrungen? Die Entscheidung für einen bestimmten Bootstyp ist nicht so einfach weil immerhin 25 - 35 K€ dabei umgesetzt werden. Interessant wäre auch noch die Motorisierung. Nachdem man mir vor der Haustür über Nacht einen 130er Yamaha abgebaut hat, denke ich das eine Welle wohl das Nonplusultra ist, nur wie verhält ein Wellenantrieb sich beim Schleppen? Oder ein "anfälliger?" Z-Antrieb der auch Gleitfahrt ermöglicht?

Hmmm, Ich komme vom Thema "Traumboot" wohl etwas ab, aber Boote sind eines meiner Lieblingthemen!

UUUUUnd, Ich hoffe noch auf viele fundierte Postings.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Mir gefällt dieser Thread sehr, weil er doch deutlich zeigt, wie unterschiedlich Anforderungen und damit auch die Träume sind.


> Naja, Ihr merkt schon, wo ich hinwill: Schön, das es sooo viele Bootstypen gibt.


Dem Zitat von Dolfin kann man ja fast nix mehr hinzufügen)
Mein Traum ist klar eher weniger zum schleppen und mehr zum pilken gedacht, sollte aber zumindest mehr oder weniger "schlepptauglich" sein, ohne dass ich die "Profianforderungen" wie z. B. Dolfin ans Schleppen stellen würde.


----------



## Franky (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

*ächzstöhn*


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Michael Grabow
Ich habe keine Aversionen gegen Kajüten und WCs. Ich habe versucht Entscheidungskriterien herauszuarbeiten - und dabei selbst bei meinen eigenen Vorgängerbooten nicht die Fabrikate genannt, damit es sich nicht wieder daran festmacht.
Für mich war es eine langer Weg und es hat auch Verzicht bedeutet, sich irgendwann auf einen Bootstyp festzulegen. Wenn man sich dann Jahre mit kleineren (niedrigbordigen) Kajütbooten rumgeärgert hat, überlegt man schon: Was will ich, was brauch ich? Für meine Person bedeutete das: Ich wollte ein sehr seegängiges Schleppangelboot. Das sollte möglichst groß sein, wirtschaftlich zu fahren mit 4 Takter AB und mit einem PKW nicht nur ziehbar sein, sondern auch aus den diversen Slippen der Ostsee herausziehbar. Was ich über die ganzen Jahre eigentlich nie gebraucht habe
(außer zum aufbewahren der Geräte - sehr bequem!) war die Kajüte.
Da mag man für sich auch anders entscheiden. Meine Erfahrungen mit Übernachtung in
Kajüte sieht nur so aus: Ich fische intensiv von Oktober bis April (nicht umgekehrt). Die
aktivste Zeit ist dabei der Januar bis März. Wenn ich dann am abend reinkomme, der
Flotation ist naß (innen und oft auch außen) und ich bin kaputt und das Boot hat auf der Windseite oft einen Eispanzer, dann wünsche ich mir einen warmen Aufenthaltsraum, ein Zimmer und ein ordentliches Bett. Daher nehme ich lieber etwas mehr Boot als Kajüte.
Ich bitte aber wirklich darum, das nicht als Aversion zu sehen. Es ist ----meine----
Entscheidung. Daher hatte ich in meinem Thread gesagt: Erstellt euch eine Leistungs-
beschreibung über die für euch unverzichtbaren Dinge und sucht dann.

Franky
Kann mir vorstellen, das es so manchen nervt. Aber Bootsanglers Lieblingsthema.......


----------



## jurij (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Hallo,
ich habs gefunden. Uttern 6000, 6m x 235 cm. Das Boot ist ehr was für kleine Leute (ich bin 175 cm). Mit drei Leuten kann man gut angeln. Mit 75 PS schafft das Boot zur Zeit ca. 22 Kn. Zum Schleppen hab ich mir noch einen 8 PS AB angebaut. Mit Pinnenverlängerung hab ich praktisch einen zweiten Steuerstand. Im Winter sorgt ein Air Top 2000 für die nötige Wärme. Leckere Suppe erwärmt der Spirituskocher. Ein Portapoti ist an Bord.

Jurij


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Na dann allzeit gute Fahrt und immer ne Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel Jurij.
Willkommen im Anglerboard. #h


----------



## oh-nemo (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Moin Bootsangler,
Ob das was Taugt ?Der Preis ist wohl O.K.
Vieleicht kennt ja jemand so ein Boot.http://www.boatshop24.com/web/de/su...ON=4&SUCH_LBIS=7&SORTIERUNG=1&anzahlgesamt=19


----------



## Quappenqualle (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Da ist er wiedermal, der Wasistdasbestebootfüralleangelarten-thread! Auch ich hab natürlich ein Traumboot: http://www.bootscenter-bielefeld.de/arvor/200.html.
Aber ich denke, das ist so eine Sache mit den Traumbooten. Ich bin der Meinung, dass man für ein eigenes Boot sicher immer auf einige Eigenschaften verzichten muss, die das Traumboot natürlich alle hat. Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gigts nicht! Wichtig ist, wie kompromißbereit bin ich.. Wenn nicht, muss ich halt immer das Boot chartern, was ich gerade brauch. Wenn ich's kriege! Aber so ist das mit den Männerträumen, wen kümmert denn von uns Verrückten im Ernst die Vernunft. Wenn ich immer vernünftig wäre, würd' ich wahrscheinlich gar nicht angeln... 

Und übrigens, jeder erfüllte Wunsch ist ein geplatzter Traum... 
Also träumen wir weiter...


----------



## Quappenqualle (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

achso @ UserU: Tolles Boot! Wenns bezahlbar ist, kommts auf meine Traumliste!!


----------



## Franky (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

@ Dolfin:
Merke ich ja erst jetzt, dass ich mich da leider ein wenig missverständlich ausgedrückt habe... Klick doch mal aufs ächzstöhn drauf......


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Jo, jetzt seh ich klarer.
Auf dem Schiffchen war ich schon mal drauf. Ist wirklich was feines. Hat im Gegensatz zu vielen ähnlichen Mitbewerbern richtig gute Materialverarbeitung.
Aber wie man sieht, wieder mehr ein Boot für den festen Liegeplatz (Gewicht, Welle).
Solltest zuschlagen! :m


----------



## Franky (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

@ Dolfin:
Wenn Du mir das nötige Kleingeld in meine Portokasse spülst...  Mit ein wenig mehr würde ich mich sogar mal genauer mit dem 805er Modell auseinandersetzen...


----------



## langelandsklaus (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Franky: guter Geschmack und die Werft gefällt mir auch !


----------



## Franky (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

@ Kläuschen:
Jo - das schlimme ist ja, je länger und öfter man sich das Ding anschaut, desto noch besser gefällts...  Dass Dir die Werft ebenfalls gefällt, konnte man ja schon in Großenbrode feststellen...:q:q:q


----------



## Quappenqualle (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

@ UserU: Kann das sein, dass Euer Konstruktionsbüro für "Boote" die Leserboote konstruiert hat. Da war ein sehr hübsches dabei (ich glaub 5,80m lang mit Mittelsteuerstand). Sollte in der Türkei produziert werden und ab Frühjahr 2004 zu kaufen sein (ich glaube so ca. 9900,- EUR ohne Motor sollts kosten). Was ist eigentlich daraus geworden?


----------



## wsvmicha (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Moin Moin   !!!

Ach ja, träumen ist doch schön.



                                       Gruß Micha    Alles wird gut  !!!


----------



## Karstein (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

Vielleicht noch eine kleine Traum-Exkursion, ganz frisch von meinem Norwegentrip neulich - das Ideal-Boot für Norwegen (Viknes Kombi 770):  :k


----------



## User_U (12. August 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*



			
				Quappenqualle schrieb:
			
		

> @ UserU: Kann das sein, dass Euer Konstruktionsbüro für "Boote" die Leserboote konstruiert hat. Da war ein sehr hübsches dabei (ich glaub 5,80m lang mit Mittelsteuerstand). Sollte in der Türkei produziert werden und ab Frühjahr 2004 zu kaufen sein (ich glaube so ca. 9900,- EUR ohne Motor sollts kosten). Was ist eigentlich daraus geworden?


Hallo zusammen,

ja lange ist es her - da kam mir der Urlaub und ein etwas grösseres Projekt dazwischen....aber aufgehoben ist nicht aufgeschoben.

Ja, soweit alles geschrieben richtig - nun die Anfragen waren nicht ausreichend gut, um das Boot damals tatsächlich neu aufzulegen. Wir hatten davor schon eines im programm - 6,7 m mit Centerkonsole um 9.990,- € - das kam ganz gut an, aber es war letztenendes für viele wieder zu groß.

Es soll in den nächsten Wochen aber ein etwas verkürztes um 5 m Länge fertig werden - ich kann dann ja gerne mal berichten, falls es jemanden interessiert.

So far, bis dann, grüsse
Udo


----------



## User_U (12. August 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht noch eine kleine Traum-Exkursion, ganz frisch von meinem Norwegentrip neulich - das Ideal-Boot für Norwegen (Viknes Kombi 770): :k


Ja, die Viknes finde ich auch gut - haben ein wirklich schönes PLatzangebot und die Verarbeitungsqualität der Werft ist auch passabel - kann man (denke ich) nur empfehlen...

Grüsse, Udo


----------



## Quappenqualle (16. August 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*



			
				User_U schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, soweit alles geschrieben richtig - nun die Anfragen waren nicht ausreichend gut, um das Boot damals tatsächlich neu aufzulegen. Wir hatten davor schon eines im programm - 6,7 m mit Centerkonsole um 9.990,- € - das kam ganz gut an, aber es war letztenendes für viele wieder zu groß.
> 
> Es soll in den nächsten Wochen aber ein etwas verkürztes um 5 m Länge fertig werden - ich kann dann ja gerne mal berichten, falls es jemanden interessiert.
> 
> ...




Also mich wür's interessieren! Auch was ein vernünftiger Motor dazu kosten würde..


----------



## HD4ever (16. August 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*



			
				Franky schrieb:
			
		

> @ Dolfin:
> Merke ich ja erst jetzt, dass ich mich da leider ein wenig missverständlich ausgedrückt habe... Klick doch mal aufs ächzstöhn drauf......


 schickes Teil !!!! aber der Preis ..... **auchächzstöhn**   ich träume noch fleissig weiter ...   #q


----------



## kossiossi (23. August 2004)

*AW: Traumboot???*

was wirklich feines zum träumen?    bitte schön...  :l hier

gruß
danny


----------

